# Halloween Partry Music



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Does your party have a theme?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Um, Rob Zombie's Dragula is really good, also Thriller maybe?

- Wytchy


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

New Wave Halloween has some classic 80's alternative tracks including Ramones - Pet Sematary, Ministry - Everyday is Halloween, Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party and many many more. It depends on the type of party that you are throwing but that CD has always been a BIG hit at parties that I have thrown!


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

THE MISFITS!


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Halloween Hootenanny is FANTASTIC!! It's my absolute favorite CD this time of year (and other times of the year too). 

Great surf guitar type stuff with a sense of humor. How could you not love a song named, "The Creature Stole My Surfboard?" 

Great folks on there like Southern Culture on the Skids, Reverend Horton Heat, and Rob Zombie. Plus a blast from the past for older folks-- Zacherle, who has a few short spoken word blurbs sprinkled through. 

Also a great new version of the Munsters theme on here. Buy it! 
SQBS


"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 19, 2004)

I do a new Halleen Party Music CD every year. I have 3 different categories of mp3's that I put on it:

1) General Rock Songs (52 Songs) - Evanessence, Rob Zombie, Distirbued, Stained, Etc.

2) Themed Songs (32 Songs) - Monster Mash, Ghostbusters, Werewolves of London, I put a Spell on You, Bad Moon Rising, Etc.

3) Movie Clips (47 Clips) - Clips from Dawn of the Dead, Night of the Living Dead, Halloween, Army of Darkness.

I usually go in this order: General Rock Song, Movie Clip, Themed Song, Movie Clip, General Rock Song, Movie Clip, Theme Song, etc.

Every year I take out some songs and add new ones!



Thanks,

Hollowman


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I do pretty much the same thing as Hollowman. If you have a CD burner make your own mix of songs with sound effects mixed in. I like classic rock and so do most of our friends that attend the parties so my mixes have stuff like:

Feed My Frankenstein, Cold Ethel, Welcome to my Nightmare - Alice Cooper
Dust 'n Bones, I Used To Love Her (But I had to kill her) - Guns & Roses
Superstition - Stevie Ray Vaughan
Boris the Spider - The Who
Evil woman - ELO
Black Magic Woman - Santana
Spooky - Atlanta Rhythm Section
Devil With A Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Living Dead Girl, Dragula - Rob Zombie
Bark At The Moon, Crazy Train- Ozzy
Hells Bells - AC/DC
Running With The Devil - Van Halen
Clap For the Wolfman - The Guess Who
Rat In A Cage - Smashing Pumpkins
Rats In The Cellar, Seasons of Wither, Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith
Bodies Hit the Floor - Disturbed?
My Heads In Mississippi - ZZ Top 
Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Frankenstein - Edgar Winter
Don't Fear the Reaper - BOC

I mix in the classic Halloween stuff like Monster Mash, Ghost Busters, Adams Family etc...and spooky sound clips. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I agree with the idea of doing a mix. Now I can do that since I just bought an iPod! [8D]

Mix classics w/ goth, w/ metal, w/ sound bites...keep it interesting, I say.

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Howlyn_
> 
> I do pretty much the same thing as Hollowman. If you have a CD burner make your own mix of songs with sound effects mixed in. I like classic rock and so do most of our friends that attend the parties so my mixes have stuff like:
> 
> ...


"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Anyone with an Eckerd's Drugs near them they have about 20 different Halloween CD's for $4.99 each in their Halloween aisle. A few of them looked pretty good.*

<center></center>


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Another good album for Halloween is Psychosis safari by the 80s matchbox B-line disaster, weird and really loud[}]

Annea


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Inside the house we have the "serious spooky" music going - we used Midnight Syndicate last year and will this year, too. Outside is the "happy place" and we put together a mix on CD. I have about a 100+ songs on the CD, and they run from TV tunes ('Bewitched', 'Outer Limits', 'Twilight Zone', 'Alfred Hitchcock Presents', etc) to movie themes ('Attack of the Killer Tomatoes', 'Beware of the Blob', etc) to pop/rock ('Feed my Frankenstein', 'Werewolves of London', 'Don't Fear the Reaper', 'Zombie Zoo', etc.) to downright ridiculous ('The Cockroach That Ate Cincinatti', 'Dracula Cha-Cha-Cha', etc) and classic monster songs ('Monster Mash', 'Haunted House', 'Little Red Riding Hood', etc).

A good way to get ideas for Halloweeny music is to Google "Halloween playlists". HTH!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Gee Howlyn, I wish someone would produce a CD like what you have made. I've been wanting something like that for a long time. The reason I haven't made one is that I don't have all the CD's it would take to get the songs off of to burn my own CD.

If anyone finds one like that, let me know PLEASE.

Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*I could make a Halloween CD of the hundreds of Halloween Sounds and music I have on my PC, but I don't believe it would be legal...[8D]. Another good source of Halloween music and sounds is Alta Vista. And of course there is always the paid sights like Napster, AOL and Wal~Mart. Here's an awesome site I found with entire CD's uploaded to it:

http://jukeboxjoe.com/FullCDsIndex

and this one is a good sound search also:
http://www.findsoundscom/ISAPI/search.dll *



<center></center>


----------

